# Anyone ever build there own barn?



## Locklyn (Jan 14, 2021)

This summer I am building our goats a new barn 12x16 they currently have a 10x8 but this will be turned into hay storage/buck house. I would love to see pictures of what you have. I am really excited to build this on my own as I am a handy person. I am also redoing the pasture area as I used 4x4 goat and sheep fencing but discovered it doesn't keep small nigerian kids in so switching to the horse 2x4 fencing. My little dinky born this year thinks the grass is greener on the other side lol.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

We just built a barn out of pallets. We don’t even have the goats yet (they’ll get here May 15th). We’re just getting a few dwarf goats, so if things look small or low, they are.  I didn’t want to inundate your thread with pics that are only interesting to me, lol. So here’s just one of the outside and one of the main room inside.


----------



## Locklyn (Jan 14, 2021)

That looks really nice I love to see pictures! Thank you


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Thank you. Like you, I’m getting ND goats, so I went with the 2x4 horse fencing as well. 

The barn turned out better than I expected but it was a pain. I even have hot water in the med/milk room and internet so I can have cameras in there. 

In my mind, everything is simple, then I go to build and everything is complicated. But unlike you, I’m not particularly handy. So it’ll likely go a lot smoother for you. This was a frustrating (but in the end, rewarding) learning experience for me. 

What are you thinking of building for your 12x16 barn? Is it a pole barn? Metal? Wood? Sorry for all the questions. I’m just curious. And if you want to share pics of your goats and donkey and any other future residents of the barn, I certainly wouldn’t complain.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Locklyn (Jan 14, 2021)

This is currently my setup but I will be taking down the shorter building to hard to clean. Im building the new one on skids, 2x4's, t11 siding, and metal roof panels. Lumbar is so expensive right now but i want it to be nice. Dinky is one of our tiny kids lol. I do also have 2 cameras which is so nice to have especially when kidding comes around. Ill post pictures when the building starts.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

FizzyGoats said:


> We just built a barn out of pallets. We don’t even have the goats yet (they’ll get here May 15th). We’re just getting a few dwarf goats, so if things look small or low, they are.  I didn’t want to inundate your thread with pics that are only interesting to me, lol. So here’s just one of the outside and one of the main room inside.


Nice job on the pallet barn. A lot of the time things built with pallets look like ... well ... a pile of pallets. Yours looks professionally built. Can't have too many pics.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Nice job on the pallet barn. A lot of the time things built with pallets look like ... well ... a pile of pallets. Yours looks professionally built. Can't have too many pics.


Aw, thanks. I literally put blood, sweat, and tears in it but I’m happy with how it turned out. 



Locklyn said:


> This is currently my setup but I will be taking down the shorter building to hard to clean. Im building the new one on skids, 2x4's, t11 siding, and metal roof panels. Lumbar is so expensive right now but i want it to be nice. Dinky is one of our tiny kids lol. I do also have 2 cameras which is so nice to have especially when kidding comes around. Ill post pictures when the building starts.


Lol, my bad. Dinky the goat. 
That’ll be really nice. We’re thinking of building our future buck barn on skids. Definitely want pics once you start!


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

With the cost of lumber now triple of what it was a year ago, pallet construction may be the way to go for smaller shelters. Most can be had for free.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

JML Farms said:


> With the cost of lumber now triple of what it was a year ago, pallet construction may be the way to go for smaller shelters. Most can be had for free.


I totally agree. I use pallets whenever I can. Lots of free ones around. My problem is getting a bunch that are the same size. Most of the free ones I can find are odd sizes.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

JML Farms said:


> With the cost of lumber now triple of what it was a year ago, pallet construction may be the way to go for smaller shelters. Most can be had for free.


So true, that’s what made me decide to go for pallet construction. Of course, we still had to pay for the long sturdy posts to support the frame and the lumber for the roof, but using the pallets for everything else saved a ton. 

Now we’ve ordered a sawmill. We have a lot of forest on our property that really needs to be thinned. So hopefully our next build will be from lumber we mill ourselves. 



Mike at Capra Vista said:


> I totally agree. I use pallets whenever I can. Lots of free ones around. My problem is getting a bunch that are the same size. Most of the free ones I can find are odd sizes.


I ran into the same issue and had to pay to get decent pallets of similar sizes. It was only a couple bucks per pallet, so it was still way more cost effective than buying all that lumber.


----------



## Locklyn (Jan 14, 2021)

I built this out of pallets we have a place that puts out free ones but its hard to find all the same size. This building is short so it's hard to clean.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Locklyn (Jan 14, 2021)

Finally started our barn project now that wood has gone way down. We ended up doing a 10x16. Hoping to finish it this week but will see.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Looking good!!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Very nice! It’s so neat to get to see the shape of the barn after so much effort. What are you using for siding? Looks like it’s going to be a great place for the animals.


----------



## Locklyn (Jan 14, 2021)

Using t11 siding and osb roof with shingles. It's been a lot more work than I thought and glad my husband's good with math and figuring out angle cuts lol.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, awesome.


----------



## Locklyn (Jan 14, 2021)

Got everything but the trim done it's raining the next few days so I can't paint. Also think we are going to put a sliding barn door on.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

It looks amazing!! Can't wait to see all the finishing touches on it!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Locklyn said:


> Got everything but the trim done it's raining the next few days so I can't paint. Also think we are going to put a sliding barn door on.


Looks awesome good work


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

It looks good!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I love the color you chose. New buildings are always so exciting!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking great.


----------



## Locklyn (Jan 14, 2021)

Finally got most the goat barn done. Want to add shelving, windows, and a sliding door but the weather has turned pretty bad so maybe when we get a nice weekend the door and shelving will be next.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

That looks amazing! 😃


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Wow, that looks so good!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

It's looks incredible!! Good job!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

beautiful job!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Super nice!


----------



## Locklyn (Jan 14, 2021)

Thank you I'm happy with how it turned out.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

It looks awesome! The goats look happy with it too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## Locklyn (Jan 14, 2021)

Finally managed to get the door done last thing will be windows.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Nice job!! I love the sliding door!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Wowee, that looks so very nice! Great job!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Not sure if this helps anyone but this is a file of mine for goat barns, see attached if it opens.


----------

